# Size of Glass for 4x2x2



## JimJams (May 3, 2007)

hi, was looking into building a 4'x2'x2' vivarium but was wondering what size the glass would need to be, as there needs to be an overlap between the two glass panels and i am unsure one how much overlap i will need.
i am hoping to ring around some glaziers soon and get some prices so if anyone has any exact dimensions that would great.

James


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The exact size depends on the thickness of the glass, what thickness are you going to use?


----------



## JimJams (May 3, 2007)

i was not to sure, it is for a bearded dragon set up.
i suppose i could get a price for both 4mm and 6mm and see which suits me best, or is 4mm fine?

James


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

As it's a viv rather than an aquarium, so it doesn't need to be strong enough to hold water, I'd say 4mm would probably be OK but I'd use 6mm for the base.
In which case for a viv that size you need a 1220mm x 610mm piece for the base, two 1220 x 610 for the front and back and two 610 x 602 for the ends.
All the bottom edges sit on top of the base, and the end pieces fit inside the front and back.
If you go with all 6mm then the ends need to be 610 x 598.

Oh, and don't forget you'll need to stiffen up the top edges, either with glass strip siliconed along the insides or by fitting a wooden top frame, and you should also fit a brace from front to back in the middle.


----------



## JimJams (May 3, 2007)

sorry i am bit confused, i think you mean for a glass vivarium, i meant to say it will be a wooden vivarium but with glass sliding doors on the front, therefore i would only need two planes of glass i think?:?
sorry for the confusion.

James :smile:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry I misunderstood, I thought you meant a glass viv! In that case you just have to decide how much overlap you want.


----------



## JimJams (May 3, 2007)

ok so should i ask for 2 pieces of say 2feet 1 inches long and 2 feet wide and then make the viv to fit around that?
seems like the easiest option at the min.
im useless when it comes to accurately getting measurements worked out correctly and always end up with odd size bits or making stuff too small.

James :smile:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you're going for 2ft 1x 2ft glass then you'll need to take into account the few mm for the glass runners. Also if it's 2ft high then the front will be pure glass and loose substrate will get trapped in the runners, plus crickets / etc can escape. If you put a piece of 3+ inch contiboard / MDF at the bottom you can stop escapees, substrate getting caught and also save a bit on the glass.


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

try to leave an overlap as well, say 2 inches. this will allow you to get a lock etc. its good not to hav any gaps

(dont think anyone said that)


----------

